# Peacock jumping spiders ♡



## Artaeshia (Mar 12, 2013)

Just want to share this for those who haven't already seen, sooooo AWESOME! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...iny-peacock-spiders-south-east-Australia.html


----------



## PrettyHate (Mar 12, 2013)

I love jumping spiders. I really wish that they were bigger though!


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Mar 12, 2013)

that is so awesome?  are they protected or could you get them has a hobbiest?


----------



## Artaeshia (Mar 12, 2013)

PrettyHate said:


> I love jumping spiders. I really wish that they were bigger though!


I wish that too!

---------- Post added 03-12-2013 at 08:20 PM ----------




TpleaseForMe said:


> that is so awesome?  are they protected or could you get them has a hobbiest?


I've never seen them available to buy. I think they've not long been discovered but it wouldnt surprise me if they were protected. Bless the little munchkins!


----------



## khil (Mar 12, 2013)

from australia=you wont be getting it anytime soon


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 12, 2013)

The females must see in color.  Otherwise, the male's display wouldn't have evolved the way it did.


----------



## BaddestRuffest (Apr 7, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> The females must see in color.  Otherwise, the male's display wouldn't have evolved the way it did.


That is a very good point, perhaps they have better eye sight than we credit them with having.


----------



## antinous (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, they're really pretty cool!


----------



## buddah4207 (Apr 8, 2013)

This is one of my new favorite true spiders, they are so gorgeous and fascinating.


----------

